# ipod solution for 2004 5 series?



## chanm7 (Jul 29, 2004)

I apologize if this has been covered but I just can't seem to find any information.

Is there an ipod solution for 2004 5 series? I know the ipod for bmw wouldn't work, and I don't think iceLink supports 2004 5 seires either. Am I just stuck with the FM solution for now?

Thanks


----------



## Rob530iA (Dec 6, 2003)

*Alpine offers details on forthcoming iPod interface*

Check out this article:

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2004/07/29/alpineipod/

Many iPod users have seen "iPod Your BMW" television ads, which advertise the ability to connect your iPod or iPod mini to the stereo included with several late-model BMW vehicles. That's not the only way to directly connect an iPod to a car stereo, however, and one of the most hotly anticipated solutions is coming this September from aftermarket car audio manufacturer Alpine, the same company that designed and manufactured BMW's solution. The KCA-420i is a new interface box designed to work with Alpine car stereos that include "Ai-Net" command capabilities, and the solution actually offers more functionality than BMW's offering, including the ability to view artist, album and track information.

A "black box" of sorts, the US$99 KCA-420i serves as a bridge between the Alpine car stereo and the iPod. Command protocols sent by the head unit are translated into something the iPod can understand, and the data and music from the iPod is in turn sent to the head unit. Also, the KCA-420i charges your iPod's battery when it's connected.


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

I believe you can buy the AUX input jack for a little under $200 now and plug the iPod into that. I'm not 100% sure about that though...


----------

